# Hey hey..Finally got FB/AEP :)



## aussie jim (Mar 31, 2004)

Hey chaps ..well ive been pretty quiet for a month or so..but im back  ...i am in the process of upgrading to two 512 sticks of ram and an Ati 9600(128 meg) card...i only have a geforce 2(32 meg) and 224 ram at the moment so i am expecting big things from FB with the upgrade. 8) 

Its pretty cool(terrain needs a savage workout) and the planes are sweet -will become an awesome game if more modding becomes available-terrains-skies-etc.At least skinning is a lot easier than EAW ..we have to use up to 10 or 11 plates for one plane sometimes and that can take a while whereas there is only 1 for FB..NICE.

How cool is the Mistel  what a machine ..love it.I am currently doing the JV44 campaign by dude163 so i can use the D9 ...and the pacific side is due out in a few months..how cool is that stuff going to be.

Sadly i have put EAW into a folder with all the addons etc and zipped it up (its about 3 gig) as i only have time for 1 sim.Look forward to some cool times with this FB stuff.

So my upgrade will be done this coming week and then i can take FB of the low settings and really check it out.

cheers


----------



## Archer (Apr 1, 2004)

I doubt I'll waste my time with FB...Pacific Fighters is coming in the Fall


----------



## nutter (Apr 1, 2004)

glad to hear you've bought the best ww2 sim ever
if you want some missions for it then check out some hotspace made on our website


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 1, 2004)

i had fb once but my computer is so crap it didnt work and my parents wouldnt upgrade the computer


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 3, 2004)

i'm happy with CFS 2................................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 5, 2004)

> i had fb once but my computer is so crap it didnt work and my parents wouldnt upgrade the computer



either that or the stuka really is that slow 

wow, quoting my own message


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 11, 2004)

i would like it to be known that C.C's last comment was stolen from me, IT'S MINE


----------

